

Reality Distortion Field in Full Effect - garrettgillas
http://twitpic.com/2kcyuo/full
Only Apple would have the audacity to say something so contradictory and absurd.
======
danilocampos
Troll much?

Lack of wide support for a published standard doesn't have any bearing on its
openness.

~~~
lzw
Plus, http, which this is based on, is an open and wide standard.

Apple is pointing out that the alternative - flash - is not as open, even if
it's proprietary player is on more platforms.

I do find the reality distortion field that has people claiming adobe is more
open than apple to be pretty powerful. Apples core technologies are generally
open sourced, while I can't think of any open sourced adobe software.

~~~
garrettgillas
How is video, that works only on apple products, in any way remotely open?

